# Warriors of Chaos paint scheme



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yesterday i decided i wanted to start a warriors of chaos army, my first warhammer fantasy army and i thought it would be a good time to start with the coming of the 8th edition. 

iv used the gamesday model from last year to test my scheme and i wanted peoples opinion on the paint scheme iv chosen, 
here it is(sorry for bad photo i was using my camera phone)










ill be using him as an Exalted Hero so the helm is brass to represent his rank, normal rank and file warriors/knights etc will have green helms also im not painting to high standards just basic tabletop level


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

It is nice. I like how you have the green leg greaves and boots. It adds some nice contrast to the model.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

what you cant see clearly in the pic is that the shoulder pad is also green, i dont know if you can guess were the scheme actually comes from,


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Overall he looks shiny.

My only suggestion is to make the axe shafts darker; at the moment the pale shafts remove contrast from the cloak and bone/horn.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ah the shinyness yer, was using 2 light sources, my lamp and the phone light, 
thanks for the rep dave t hobbit
and yer i think darkening the shafts is a gd idea ill get straight on to that,


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

yea that def is a great purge color scheme. I'm gonna look into ordering some new paints i guess


----------

